# Pen Drawing



## kittyzayapon (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm a beginner for drawing. This is one of my works. I tried to use a pen to draw this pic carefully.
If you have some suggestions, please give me. Thank you


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This is very nice, your perspective is spot on.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Well done, and I agree with Susan you did a fine job on the perspective


----------



## SirDuke (Sep 26, 2016)

Thats very nice, keep it up


----------



## Eugenia (Dec 9, 2016)

I think this is adorable  I like the hatching and the way how you combined the untouched paper and inked areas.


----------



## Theresa1 (Jan 2, 2017)

That really looks cool.. It looks very realistic.. Great work :smile:


----------



## illuster (Feb 27, 2017)

It does look really neat, I love your use of perspective and you are really good for a beginner! I would say though to maybe try and play with depth, in the sense that maybe you could for example make the background lighter, the trees just seem a little too dark to me. Otherwise it is really good!


----------



## locoboy2017 (Apr 5, 2017)

i do like that drawing i do graffiti myself cant really draw the sketches like that i usually have one line that i add on to kinda like a cartoon when i draw


----------



## robertpro07 (May 1, 2017)

Hey kittyzayapon, it is awesome work. It would have taken a lot of hard work and time.


----------



## incrediblesculptures (Apr 20, 2017)

Your drawing is very beautiful and natural. Don't try to do extra. It is good. According to the time, your skill will increase automatically. I don't think so you need any suggestion. Only be regular.


----------



## Animataurus (Jul 17, 2017)

Great job


----------



## Concept (Jul 17, 2017)

Love it. Did you draw it in Pencil first? Or just straight out with Pen?

I'm impressed either way.


----------

